# Guinea pigs inside at night.



## ThirtySixteen (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi guys, 

Just a quick question. 
We have 2 adult male Guinea pigs. When we bought them we kept them outside 24/7 during the summer and brought them in on the cold winter nights. 
Unfortunately we had to move and we don’t really have the room for an inside hutch/cage. 

I have insulated their outside hutch and run (it’s also rain and snow proofed) and during the day, even in the winter it’s not too bad in there and they are happy. 
But now we’re experiencing some really cold nights I really want to bring them inside at night but due to us having to move house I only have room for a 70cm x 40cm cage inside. 

I’m fully aware that this isn’t large enough for 2 Guinea pigs to live in and I am also fully aware that ideally they need a larger cage. 

But as it’s only for the to sleep in (between 10pm and 6am) - (my children cuddle and play with them until 10pm or they run around in a pop up run) I was wondering if anyone has experienced or had to do anything similar? 

I’d love to be able to keep the pop up run up all night for them but it’s just not possible. 

At the moment I’m forced with the choice of leaving them outside all night in 0° temperatures or bring them in to sleep for a few hours in a smaller than I’d like cage which is fully comforted with hay etc… 

I just want to make sure they’re ok. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Guinea pigs need to be kept above 15°C. If you can't keep the temperature in the hutch above this, they have to come inside. Do NOT leave them out in the cold. 

70x40cm? Sorry but that's appauling, my hamsters cage is bigger than that. Boars NEED 5ft by 2ft MINIMUM.(150cmx 60cm) or any other way that equals 10sqft or bigger.

No you can't keep them in just overnight. Once they're in they can't go out until April (assuming you're in the UK). The reason for this is because of the fluctuations in temperature and humidity. It will affect their health and you will be asking for problems.

My six have had to come in. I've had to make space, so have many other pig owners. Some even have the cage on their kitchen table, in bedrooms ect. 

Sorry to be blunt but if you can't meet their basic needs it may be worth handing them over to a rescue.


----------



## ThirtySixteen (Nov 29, 2021)

What a condescending and patronising message. And absolute CRAP! 

I’ve since contacted TWO vets and they’ve both said what I’m doing is absolutely fine. 

So take your patronising WRONG information and shove if you ignorant POS


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

This is what all guinea pig rescues recommend and I know the RSPCA wouldn't agree with you nor the vets I know. Poor piggies.

Id also speak to a more knowledgeable vet if that's the case.

Condescending and patronising? Try realistic and honest with your piggies best interest at heart.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This type of response is intolerable. If you don't like the advice given try somewhere else. 
I agree that if you can't meet their needs of *suitable housing *and *weather protection* you should surrender them to a rescue so they get proper care.


----------

